# Can't install openJDK6 - jtreg is missing



## zzyzcx (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm attempting to install java/openjdk6.

Message tells me I need to manually fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jtreg-4.1-bin-b02_21_may_2010.zip and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles.

But I can't manually fetch it from that address using 
	
	



```
fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jtreg-4.1-bin-b02_21_may_2010.zip
```
- says address not found.

And when I go to the openjdk download page - http://download.java.net/openjdk/jtreg/promoted/4.1/b02/index.html - I get a page not found error.

Where can I get this file from?


----------



## draco003 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello

Not sure if this will help or not

but I can access jtreg build "b03"


```
fetch http://www.java.net/download/openjdk/jtreg/promoted/4.1/b03/jtreg-4.1-bin-b03_11_jul_2011.zip
```

=/


----------



## zzyzcx (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Draco003.

The link you provided downloads the jtreg file version that is used in java/openjdk7. I was trying to build java/openjdk6 which expects the older version of jtreg.

I ended up building java/openjdk7 instead.

I never was able to locate the older version of jtreg.


----------



## draco003 (Oct 31, 2011)

You welcome =) Glad it helped ^^

I think there are some problems regarding the older version of *jtreg* discussed on the mailing lists.


----------

